# Resting bitch face



## Shaked

היי,
יש לכם אולי רעיון איך לתרגם את הפנינה הזו?

נ.ב
ראיתי את ההצעות בגוגל מכל מיני כתבות לא מתאמצות שתרגמו שגוי כ"פרצוף כלבה נחה" וכו'. כמו כן, לא מתאים פרצוף תשעה בא"ב ודומיו.

תודה מראש!

עריכה: יישור לימין ע"י הוספת תגיות RTLP להודעה. הסברים בשרשור הנעוץ: Hebrew Formatting / יישור עברית 
--amikama (מנהל הפורום)


----------



## Drink

אולי פרצוף כלבה במנוחה? כמו "resting heart rate" = קצב לב במנוחה


----------



## Shaked

Drink said:


> אולי פרצוף כלבה במנוחה? כמו "resting heart rate" = קצב לב במנוחה


היי,
לא, המשמעות של הרסטינג היא שונה בעברית. הכוונה לפרצוף הטבעי, הרגיל. לכן כתבתי שמי שניסה בכל מיני כתבות לתרגם, תרגם באופן שגוי

עריכה: יישור לימין ע"י הוספת תגיות RTLP להודעה. הסברים בשרשור הנעוץ: Hebrew Formatting / יישור עברית 
--amikama (מנהל הפורום)
.


----------



## Abaye

יכולתי להציע "פרצוף איכה" אבל זה בטח מה שהגדרת "ודומיו" אז לא אציע.


----------



## amikama

לא מכיר את הביטוי Resting bitch face. אפשר הקשר או דוגמת שימוש?

עריכה: טוב, גיגלתי קצת את הביטוי ונראה לי שהכוונה לפנים נפולות באופן טבעי. אני לא חושב שיש לזה ביטוי מקביל בעברית... אולי אפשר פשוט לתרגם "פנים נפולות באופן טבעי". או "פרצוף חמוץ באופן טבעי", או משהו בסגנון.


----------



## Drink

amikama said:


> לא מכיר את הביטוי Resting bitch face. אפשר הקשר או דוגמת שימוש?



זה כשהבעת הפנים הניטרלית של מישהי נראית כאלו היא מעוצבנת


----------



## Shaked

בדיוק.


----------



## amikama

אז כמו שאמרתי, אני לא חושב שקיים המושג הזה בעברית. אז במקום לחפש ביטוי מקביל בעברית צריך לתרגם בצורה יותר חופשית, בהתאם להקשר.
למשל:
-למה היא מעוצבנת?
-היא לא, זה פשוט הפרצוף הרגיל שלה.


----------



## Shaked

כן, רק שאין מסביב. יש פשוט זום על הפנים ותיאור שלהם.


----------

